# Lucid Dreaming



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

Mike, do you believe manipulating things in a lucid dream could be of any benefit to IBS? Are lucid dreams related to hypnosis? Just curious. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

Hi Ugh,Sorry for the delay in replying.I have never tried to maniplate dreams so would not able to comment. However I believe dreams are a way of sifting out and storing information / associations, of things that have gone into our subcon. How manipulation would benfit I am not sure.Some people report a clarity in dreams, and better sleep patterns etc when using hypno.I would also add that some people do expereice proven precognition, my first answer does not include those people wo are able to do this, whatever it may be







Hope you are keeping well,Thanks for the question







Best RegardsMike


----------

